# Best approach to finding work in Dubai



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've read a couple of threads, but I can't seem to get a clear picture on the best approach to find a job in Dubai . The options I'm considering are

1. Going over with my present firm. This is a possibility, although I don't like what I do at the moment, so I would probably change jobs shortly after arriving.

2. Use a recruitment agency. If this is the best way, I'd appreciate somebody sorting me out with the contact details of one or two good ones operating in Dubai

3. Contact prospective employers directly. I notice that there are quite a few postings on the website of a newspaper called "Gulf News".

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Newbie from SA said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've read a couple of threads, but I can't seem to get a clear picture on the best approach to find a job in Dubai . The options I'm considering are
> 
> ...


I hope this helps and good luck with your search


----------



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot! That really did shed some light. I wasn't aware of the labour ban situation at all.

I am an accountant, currently with a major auditing firm. If anyone could sugest a good recruitment agency for the finance related industry, it would be apreciated. Meantime I'll spend some time on google


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

I pm'ed you with info

Michael J


----------

